# Android PC suite for Linux as final year project



## thinkjamil (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello digitians,
This is my last semester of B.Tech degree and although its not final but I've been thinking of building a Android PC suite for Linux as my final year project. This I've figured that it must use adb or fastboot to communicate to android. The UI will be build using pyqt. My [expected] guide is expert in pyqt but I'm not sure of this whole Idea. I need help ascertaining that this would work and your help in coming days. 

Any suggestions regarding any of these is welcomed.

links to relevant Examples pages, docs, and other pages would be helpful.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 25, 2015)

What exactly you're going to include? I mean features?


Search github... There are 10s of active projects like this. Whatever Linux users will always prefer good old command line


----------



## thinkjamil (Feb 7, 2015)

dropped it.


----------



## Sarika CoolGirl (Feb 11, 2015)

thinkjamil said:


> dropped it.



Why dropped it?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2015)

Sarika CoolGirl said:


> Why dropped it?



Probably because of ankush28's comment. 
   [MENTION=134822]thinkjamil[/MENTION]: Dude, just because of what ankush28's comment you *don't* need to drop your idea of Android PC suite for Linux. There are countless projects made by students which are already created by a lot of others seniors but that doesn't mean you shouldn't do it. Creativity and doing something new is recommended, but getting "something" done and to learn in the process is more important.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Probably because of ankush28's comment.
> @thinkjamil: Dude, just because of what ankush28's comment you need to drop your idea of Android PC suite for Linux. There are countless projects made by students which are already created by a lot of others seniors but that doesn't mean you shouldn't it. *Creativity and doing something new is recommended*, but getting "something" done and to learn in the process is more important.



This! 

Getting things done by any way - Most linux users can do this by command line 
Getting things done quickly - python/shell scripts!

So unless you can develop something more quick or feature rich its not gonna help.

Some features I'd like in "Android pc suite for linux"
1. "Send to..." in file context menu (Send files directly to device)
2. Auto backup certain folders after connecting
3. Obviously powerful companion app on Android.
4. will add more if you change your mind...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2015)

^^ Nice set of suggestions there.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 13, 2015)

Dropped it for another idea

- - - Updated - - -

really nice suggestions ankush..specially context menu and auto backup/sync


----------

